# Neti Pot



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Anyone here use a neti pot? I have horrible nose trouble every morning - I have one but my sinuous get so swollen I can't get the water to flow through.....


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't have one but I want to use one-from what I know they're for sinus trouble, like if you press the spot between your eyebrows and it hurts, then that's what the netti pot can help with.

Personally, I've had a problem for the past week or two where my right nostril is clogged, it's not even like I can blow my nose to clear it out cause barely anything comes out and it remains clogged and that clogged nostril makes me right ear and my voice feel uncomfortable when I talk, so I was hoping the neti pot could help with that but I don;t know.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

I have, but its not for the weak of heart. Feels like you are drowning when you do it. But it a great natural alternative to congestion.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Yes. I have cleaned my nose with a saline solution. An actual Neti Pot isn't necessary. I use a rubber bulb that came with an ear cleaning kit I bought once and never used. 

I usually wash it out with water and peroxide before I use it. I also reckon rinsing it with boiling water should be enough to sanitize it. 

Anyway, you can buy packages of solution for cheap of just use baking soda and salt in warm water. It's very unpleasant but it does work. It can provide a lot of relief if you're the type who tends to get sinus headaches. 

Just keep working at it. Like maybe once a day try and rinse things out and see if you can kind of "chip away" at the swelling. You might also go to a pharmacy and see if they can recommend a nasal spray to relieve the swelling enough so the rinse can work.


----------



## Albert11 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes, they work great! And they aren't exspensive. It really isn't unpleasant if you do it correctly; just follow the instructions---You can take it in the shower and use it there too. It really is good for your sinuses.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Just be sure to use only distilled or boiled water to avoid the brain eating amoeba.... http://www.buffaloathome.com/dct/62...iana-Man-Who-Died-Of-Brain-Eating-Amoeba.aspx


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

sprinter said:


> Just be sure to use only distilled or boiled water to avoid the brain eating amoeba.... http://www.buffaloathome.com/dct/62...iana-Man-Who-Died-Of-Brain-Eating-Amoeba.aspx


 Error..

Anyway. My tap water is chlorinated. I doubt it kills everything but it can't really be much more dangerous than drinking it.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

PickleNose said:


> Error..
> 
> Anyway. My tap water is chlorinated. I doubt it kills everything but it can't really be much more dangerous than drinking it.


The link works for me but takes a while to load. Try this one...http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2027012/Brain-eating-amoeba-claims-victim.html

The amoeba(not actually an amoeba) can grow in hot water heaters and poorly maintained hot tubs and swimming pools and of course in warm water in shallow lakes, rivers etc. Chlorinated water should be safe I guess but I think they usually recommend using as pure water as possible with either isotonic or hypertonic saline solution.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I got one because I have a lot of problems wiht hay fever and i'd wake up most days with my sinus full and i'd get sinus headaches. but it was a total waste, the neti pot didn't help at all and it felt terrible. I've heard that you can buy a squeeze bottle of solution that does the same thing without feeling like torture.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Eliza said:


> I got one because I have a lot of problems wiht hay fever and i'd wake up most days with my sinus full and i'd get sinus headaches. but it was a total waste, the neti pot didn't help at all and it felt terrible. I've heard that you can buy a squeeze bottle of solution that does the same thing without feeling like torture.


 How long did you give it? When I first tried it, I didn't think it did anything either. But I did it a few more times and I noticed over the next several months I wasn't getting nearly as many headaches as I did all my life before that.

Between cleansing my sinuses and using Excedrin the instant I start to feel pain, I've gone from having at least two severe headaches every week to maybe having one moderate headache a month.

I've used a (very diluted) peroxide solution as well. I can't really say you should do this but it worked OK for me. I'm talking really weak though. Like a few drops of peroxide in 8 ounces of water. And don't swallow any of it if you can help it.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

PickleNose said:


> How long did you give it? When I first tried it, I didn't think it did anything either. But I did it a few more times and I noticed over the next several months I wasn't getting nearly as many headaches as I did all my life before that.
> 
> Between cleansing my sinuses and using Excedrin the instant I start to feel pain, I've gone from having at least two severe headaches every week to maybe having one moderate headache a month.
> 
> I've used a (very diluted) peroxide solution as well. I can't really say you should do this but it worked OK for me. I'm talking really weak though. Like a few drops of peroxide in 8 ounces of water. And don't swallow any of it if you can help it.


I only lasted a few days with the neti-pot to be honest. I couldn't stand the feeling of water filling my face (I have that problem in general, if I'm in a swimming pool and my nose-plug falls off, I panic). Will probably try something else next year when the sinus headaches roll around again.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Neti pots are fabulous. I don't have severe allergies, but I use it if I'm congested or sick. Sometimes it takes a few tries to get the water flowing. Call me weird, but I love the feeling of water in my nasal cavity.


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)

Looks awkward. I've got a squeezy bottle that i sometimes use. It's quite effective sometimes but i can't really be arsed to do it regularly.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Neti Pots are great. I love them.


----------

